# kovachii hybrid culture and moler earth



## monocotman (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

Thought that you'd like to see a couple of plants of different kovachii hybrids potted into a diatomaceous type compost.
I saw the idea on the Orchid web for growing kovachii and thought I'd give it a try.
First photo shows the compost - it was bought in the UK as kitty litter from the large chain store Tesco's. A couple of quid for several litres. A slight scent has been added but that doesn't seem to bother the plants.
Both these plants were repotted last November/ December. They've since been growing in the window of the kitchen /dining area with the other orchids. The room is north facing and pretty cool - it ranges from around 10-17 degrees c. It is pretty cool during daylight hours as no one is home.
December was extremely cold for the UK and the average daytime temperature probably was around 11 degrees.
Both have two new growths and seem very happy, watered with rain water plus a very small amount of feed.
They were both ebay purchases growing in bark and neither was large enough( probably my fault) to flower on the first growth.
The new growths are really moving and the only problem that I can see is that both have lost a couple of old leaves since repotting.
The leaf width of the new growths on the schlimii hybrid is already twice that of the old growth.
The old growth on both plants is now just two leaves. All the lost leaves died back progressively from the tip. Could this be due to over feeding?
Does anyone else use this type of compost for phrags?
I have a straight kovachii of similar size and will probably pot that into the same stuff soon. 
The nice thing about this compost is it never breaks down. No worries about the compost slumping or changing its chemical and physical properties,

Regards,

David


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 12, 2011)

Very interesting, David. And your plants seem to flourish!

I never used diatomite. I think it is true that it is stable material. But I think there can be salt built up, like Leca. We must sometimes replace Leca for that reason, don't we?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting and most encouraging David !!!

I have 1 kovachii seedling growing very, very slowly, 2 died, (bark mix)! and 1 kov. cross doing rather well!
What is the compost made of? I could not find it in the online-shop of tescos! Jean


----------



## monocotman (Feb 12, 2011)

*cat litter*

Hi Jeanlux,

the compost is a 10 litre bag of 'Tesco low dust lightweight cat litter'.
It is produced in Denmark. No other information is on the bag. 
I'm pretty sure that the product is diatomaceous 'moler earth',

Regards,

David


----------



## Bolero (Feb 12, 2011)

I used to use diatomaceous earth in tropical fish tank filters I am pretty sure.


----------



## Clark (Feb 12, 2011)

One might consider keeping the litter box extra clean, or at least more "throne-like".


----------



## Shiva (Feb 12, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Very interesting, David. And your plants seem to flourish!
> 
> I never used diatomite. I think it is true that it is stable material. But I think there can be salt built up, like Leca. We must sometimes replace Leca for that reason, don't we?



It depends on where it comes from. If it comes from fresh water lakes deposits, salt is not a problem. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes Shiva, but we add fertilizer. Many people that grow plants in Leca change it because of salt deposit. Some do this every year (not me, but many people I know)

I tought it would be the same for diatomite.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 12, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Yes Shiva, but we add fertilizer. Many people that grow plants in Leca change it because of salt deposit. Some do this every year (not me, but many people I know)
> 
> I tought it would be the same for diatomite.



I see your point. I use a diatomite mix for all my paphs and phrags, and only RO or rain water when weather permits. I use a weak fertiliser almost with every watering and about once a month, I give them a good drink of RO or rainwater without fertiliser for two or three waterings in a row. So far, they seem to appreciate that regimen.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 12, 2011)

Bolero said:


> I used to use diatomaceous earth in tropical fish tank filters I am pretty sure.



The diatomaceous earth used for filters is different. Don't confuse it with Diatomite.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 12, 2011)

It looks like a different form of fired clay. So basically the same as other lecas like Hydroton or PrimeAgra. Here in in USA they use it for baseball fields and call it Turface. It is also sold in 5 pound bags as pond plant media. It is a great media for orchids but you have to be careful with watering because it is so fine.


----------



## Bolero (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah ok, didn't realise......thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2011)

The plants look good so it is interesting. Unfortunately we have a very adventurous cat The resulting adventure would not end well!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 13, 2011)

Here you find more information and (European) sources: http://www.bonsai4me.com/Basics/Basicscatlitter.htm


----------



## Howzat (Feb 13, 2011)

You did well David and you are growing them in 10-17C (indoor). I always thought that kovachii needs a min 20C with high humidity and I have refrained from acquiring one and growing it. Don't know much about its hybrids, they may not need the higher temp. Your thread may spur me on into growing it. Well done.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 13, 2011)

All my phrags are grown cool including kovachi and its hybrids with night temps around 15C. I do raise the temperature above 20C in the day time.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 13, 2011)

NYEric said:


> The plants look good so it is interesting. Unfortunately we have a very adventurous cat The resulting adventure would not end well!



More fertiliser for the phrags..? :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 13, 2011)

Shiva said:


> All my phrags are grown cool including kovachi and its hybrids with night temps around 15C. I do raise the temperature above 20C in the day time.



Are you kovachii hybrids easy to grow and to bloom at that temperature?


----------



## Shiva (Feb 13, 2011)

My kovachii is not easy to grow whatever the temperature. Most of its hybrids do very well though as long as I increase the day time temperature. As for blooming, they'll need some more growing time.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> More fertiliser for the phrags..? :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## monocotman (Feb 20, 2011)

*repotting kovachii*

hi,

after the relative success of the hybrids I've just repotted my straight kovachii today into 'cat litter'. 
This plant must be 4-5 years old and grows in the same conditions as the hybrids, although very much slower. 
I'm hoping that it is what is claims to be - it was an ebay purchase as a tiny seedling.
The temperatures are probably too cool during the day, though I think the nights may be OK. It is also not too humid, being in the kitchen.
The plant looks healthy and greened up well a couple of years ago when I added some limestone from the garden. Its always been potted in a bark mix and the pot sat in a bit of rain water.
Root growth is OK so we'll see this year whether the change of potting mix makes any difference to the growth rate,
Regards,
David


----------



## Shiva (Feb 20, 2011)

It sure doesn't look like the cat litter I use for my cats. I use the type that turns into lumps when wet.


----------

